# I really need some help.



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

HI I'm new here and I really need help.I think I've got anxiety disorder and DP but I'm not sure,It first started about 2 or 3 weeks a go one night at 3am I was finding it hard to get to sleep then I had this feeling like I was having a heart attack I couldn't breath, pains in my chest it lasted until 1pm!!!Then two day after this I started feeling like worried,anxious,panic feeling sick , forgetting things,hot and cold shivers, headaches ,racing thoughts and strange images, depression, feeling like I'm in a dream or or my mind is in a jar,and the most stupid fears and worries such as going schizo and the newest one is bulimia







!!!I'm finding it hard to get to sleep and not eating food at times.I don't know what to do about this I don't want to go to a doctor because all they will give me is pills I want a cure not a crutch.Sorry for the long winded explaining.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Can you think of anything worrisome that may have triggered this? Like problems at home or school or boyfriend? Were you doing drugs around the same time? It's possible that you may be going thru hormonal changes and these feelings are just temporary.


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

flat said:


> Can you think of anything worrisome that may have triggered this? Like problems at home or school or boyfriend? Were you doing drugs around the same time? It's possible that you may be going thru hormonal changes and these feelings are just temporary.


I'm sixteen years old I've never taken any drugs, I don't have a boyfriend I'm home schooled,the only one problem that I've got is that me , my mother and stepfather haven't been getting along since my real dads death three years ago.It could hormonal changes but when I went to stay at my Grandma's I didn't worry at all for two day,but as soon as I came back home all these feelings and thoughts came back??


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

DP/DR in adolescence is not so uncommon. Even more if you feel unconfortible at home and have dystress for a long time.

Do you have the option to see a psychological therapist or something like that?


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Space Behind The Stars said:


> DP/DR in adolescence is not so uncommon. Even more if you feel unconfortible at home and have dystress for a long time.
> 
> Do you have the option to see a psychological therapist or something like that?


No I don't really have the option to see a therapist my Mother wouldn't even let me go to the doctor when I dislocated my knee!!


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't really know what I should respond to THAT. OK, if you were 18, would you be able to go on yourself then?


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Space Behind The Stars said:


> I don't really know what I should respond to THAT. OK, if you were 18, would you be able to go on yourself then?


Yeah if I was 18 I would be allowed to go since I wouldn't need my mothers permission,but I've got 2 years to wait.


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

SmallTownGirl said:


> Yeah if I was 18 I would be allowed to go since I wouldn't need my mothers permission,but I've got 2 years to wait.


Right now, you wouldn't go against your mothers wishes, would you?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like high anxiety to me. The best thing you can do now is to try not to pay much attention to your anxiety symptoms, or else you make it worse. Distract yourself, read a book, pursuit your hobbys.
I don't know much about you so you should try to see a doctor to get a diagnosis.
But as far as I know you experienced a panic attack. You're now afraid of pretty much everything, you may experience lots of irrational thoughts etc. You're not going schizo, the anxiety makes you think you are that's all.


----------



## SmallTownGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Space Behind The Stars said:


> Right now, you wouldn't go against your mothers wishes, would you?


I might go against my mothers wishes but I would feel bad after woulds,and the nearest therapist is at least 20 or 30 miles out.

Thanks for the advice Lionheart I'm trying my best not to pay attention to it and learning to ignore the irrational thoughts.


----------

